# Just ordered my wheels..



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey guy's,


Just ordered my 99 se-l wheels online.... for $50 a pop...


I just wanted to know what do I use to strip them down to bare metal? I have a shop over here that will powder coat each one for $45.00 but I have to bring them in stripped.


I also want your opinion . I was thinking about black coat.. with a polished lip.. what do you think?



Rob


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

black with a polished lip looks good...










I'd say go for it... especially contrasting a white car It'll look good.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Since they are just painted rims, a universal paint stripper (I like the kind that comes in an aluminum tin and has a shpritz bottle attached to it. This way you don't have to brush on the stripper, just spray it on). Basically cover the wheels with stripper. Leave in the sun for about 15 minutes or whatever it says on your type of stripper. Then hose it off as best as you can using high pressure (you can't touch the stripper since it will burn your skin). Use a wire brush to get the stubborn spots out. If you have to recoat and do it again.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *black with a polished lip looks good...
> 
> I'd say go for it... especially contrasting a white car It'll look good. *



YEAH! I love my white on black look but it is getting a little too played....but Id still do it if I were U sel....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks...

if you didn't tell me I would of touched the rims and burnt myself...
..

yeah I like the look with the silver lip and black wheel ... plus it won't look to bad dirty like my white wheels...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *YEAH! I love my white on black look but it is getting a little too played....but Id still do it if I were U sel....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah IMO I don't like any other color on a white b14 but white or black wheels.

I didn't like the way silver wheels went with the car...
and keeping up with white wheels is not worth it...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *
> if you didn't tell me I would of touched the rims and burnt myself...
> *


Well,
Not burn like fire, but what happened by me was the wind blew some spray at my arms and hands, now I didn't feel it. However about 10 minutes later I felt like I was getting stung by like 1000 mosquitos on my arms and hands and sure enough there were tiny red spots where the stuff hit my skin. So I ran to the bathroom and rinsed it off with soap and water. It took about 2 minutes of rushing the tiny spots under cold water for it to stop burning. It isn't life threatening, but it sure hurts.

Seth

P.S. I was stipping the paint off an EOM acura Integra VC to get it polished, but then I junked that idea and am going to use the yellow duplicolor fake anodized thing.


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

what body kit is that on that white sentra?

and where online can i find it?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Not a kit,
R33 front end - import fan. (Not VIS omega). M3 side skirts. Extreme rear I believe.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wtf seth you stalking mp2050 and his car?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I like a stripper called"Aircraft Remover".It'll strip just about anything-even epoxy or urethane paints!Just be careful since it's nasty stuff. Wear some thick rubber gloves(stripping gloves)and some sort of eye protection.I just used it to strip K36 epoxy primer/surfacer(10 coats!) off my polished stainless tailpipes and it worked really good.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

selrider,

didn't you sell your se-r rims? Now you're buying some more? Just wondering.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah I did sell them to Boost Boy....
and I have missed them so much...lol 

I keep looking at old pics with them and they really look good... and are about 3lbs lighter than the rim I have on now...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like my gunmetal 17 inch Velox VX-8's with a big ole' polished lip.










But I do like the SE-L wheels as well.
I thought those were gunmetal from Nissan???


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

they are ..... I wanted to coat them black but I might just leave them as is... and they are pretty light i think 16lbs or might be 17 I will weight them..

but my adr's are like 20lbs....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hey selrider.... why you getting all SEL parts when you already have an SEL? like the lights and the wheels? just curious.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i sold the wheels about 8 months ago and I didn't realize how good they looked until I was looking at some old pics I have and plus white rims take to much work to keep clean.

the tails were broken in a rear end accident the car was in and the bodyshop put the other tails on the car. I am just trying to get the car back to stock... as in looks..

no more indiglo inside no more red interior.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *wtf seth you stalking mp2050 and his car? *



lol....me and seth go way back and he spends just about as much time on this damn forum as I do...  


Theres really nothing like the white on black or even gunmetal like 1CLN....I think its the contrast of the light and dark that does it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *lol....me and seth go way back *


MP,
Hey man, that was private. I thought we discussed not telling anyone here aobut that...



Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I had white wheels for over a year. They were a pain in the ass to keep clean.

The gunmetal ones not only look better, they are lower maintenance.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thats what I am talking about....
I can't stand going outside every other day to clean these damn wheels... because not only does it take 1 hour but my knee's are shot now...lol


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok,

wheels are almost stripped.... then I will primer.... then I will paint it this nice color I bought today.. I don't know the name of the color but its inbetween black & dark silver.....

let me tell you that dupi.color paint stripper works better than anyone I have tried... It was working in under 10-15 min.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok here are some pics of my progress.... 
I wish I could get better pics of the wheels painted but you have to see them on the car to see the real color...

I am not done by far... I just tested 1 wheel but i have to strip it again and sand it more....

God I can't wait to finish


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nobody has asked u this, so i'll ask it.....................where the hell did u find se-r wheels for 50$ a pop online??? i need to get me some yo


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

from www.car-parts.com... i did a search for 99 sentra wheels 15x51/2 came up with 4 wheels for $50.00 each and it came up other 99 se wheels but some places wanted $150 per wheels..


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I did that too, and if you're planning to shave them and repaint them anyways, grabbing the 50 dollar ones is the way to go. I tended to look at the condition and querry about the condition of the rims to the auto places more than the money, since I wasn't going to be repainting them or anything. I ended up paying about 275 dollars for all 4 shipped to me... from 3 different places.

Be warned though, some are 50 dollars because they don't have center caps with them and Nissan sells those bad boys for 25 bucks, so make sure you check condition and if they have the center caps.


----------

